
Hacker News UI Broken? - michaelangerman
Is this a new Hackernews Feature or is it a bug ?<p>Yesterday when I would click favorite the little up arrow to the left of the number would go away after clicking favorite.  Now it is remaining so I can no longer know which stories I marked as favorite.
======
detaro
It seems like behavior changed from "favorite" also automatically upvoting to
"favorite" not being connected to voting, yes (which IMHO makes sense, since
people likely use favorite also as read-later lists etc, similar to how GH
stars don't really mean anything specific).

As usual, for an authoritative answer e-mail dang through the contact link in
the footer.

